# help needed



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

hi,

i know a person in real life who offended me and i feel very bad about that . at least i want to take revenge . i thought and i came to the conclusion that i should send something to his email box . any ideas needed. pm me because i know some people here would nt agree with that but i feel that this way is better . and i am not one of those internet problem makers but i use that way to help my health condition. please pm me . i need unique and complicated solution. thanks in advance.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

so what did they say? more info pls.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

nothing special but his way of talking to me existentially which i dont like. he tried to fight me and kick me (in his mind which i happen to could read)and also he lied to me .


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i wouldnt do a damn thing. the person... whoever it is and whatever they did.. if they are truly a liar... they arent worth one ounce of your time. i know what you really want to do is ram your fist down their gullet and rip out their urinary tract through their nose.. but doing nothing is really the best revenge.

ive been in this situation more times than i care to count. ive contemplated all kind of revenge on people who have taken my kindness for weakness and proceeded to f#ck me in the a$$ with it, but over time you will realize that if you had really done it.. the only person that would look bad is you.. and you dont need to feel one iota of guilt over some flacid wiener. ive actually been in this situation sooo many times that people come to me with advice on how to get even.. like for instance my best friend who now lives in oregon wants to get even with her cheating lying kaniving ex bf. she calls me every night and goes on and on about all the methods of torture she can think of. she even tried to hire some vatos to take his ears and mail them to her. she had a thug friend of hers set up the meeting with these ex con psychopaths in secret.. and when she said what she wanted they told her.. 'youre nuts lady!' and refused to do it. i tell her over and over and over.. dont do ANYTHING. cause by reacting it actually hands all the power over to them.. because now they know how much what they did effected you. you cant let them know it effected you at all.

i seriously know what im talking about. i was raped by someone who decieved me. the only reason he didnt kill me is cause he didnt realize how strong i am.. im stronger than most guys i know.. and i gave him some nice scars to remember me by. i fought my way back to my car and made it home.. i couldnt get the cops involved cause it involved selling weed(i needed money). anyways for months i contemplated my revenge.. which long story short.. involved his torture and eventual death at the end of a shotgun. i got everything prepared i even set a date to do it.. i got all dressed up in black i was totally prepared to do it. and i realized something really scary. i had turned into him. he transmuted his evil angry energy into me, and it made me realize that i let him and what he did to me conquer me. which is the very thing that i should have fought off. i should not have let him control me like that. i allowed him to take more than he actually took. i started to cry and i promised myself never to let anyone take my soul again. im going to fight like mad to keep myself intact.

dont do anything. you really dont need the guilt. i know right now you think you wont feel once ounce of guilt.. but you will. if you didnt you wouldnt be alive. and you dont want to be like them do you? do unto others as you would have done unto you. if you throw it back in their face what they have done.. you are only perpetuating the cycle of mental violence.. and it will come back to you over and over until you put up your hands and say NO. im not going to do this anymore. im not going to play this game. if you truly want peace and happiness and if you truly want to see the end of your suffering this is something you simply must do. they are not important enough for you to care about and put anymore of your energy into. focus that energy where it matters most. YOU. because you are whats most important.

blessings in whatever path you choose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

your post makes no sense, at all

wtf

umm usually when you got a problem with someone you confront them and let them know.

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

your post doesnt make sense to me either. i dont need your advice soul... whatever your name is . go your own way and dont put your nose into things that does nt make sense to you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

thank you sleeping beauty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

haha...soulbrotha

why do people with dp have to be so testy? Maybe its because we live in a neverending nightmare? hmmm....

Remember to make excuses. Soulbrotha sticks his nose where is doesn't belong, but he has dp...its okay. Can makes no sense...but he/she has dp...its allowed.

I'm allowed to makes stupid arrogant analysis that noone wants to read, but i've got dp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

all right . he has dp. but dp is not something so seperate and distinct from us . it is together with our existence . your existence i may not like and your dp together with your type of existence i may not like . so if he has dp , in the name of a distinct seperate , independent , ideal dp because there is no such thing so i also dont like his dp , dp is not something seperate . it exists with us.

and i have no concern with being so testy. he just should talk to with his friends with their own definiton of being testy or whatever they call it. i have no concern with being testy . its meaning changes and the group of people who are strong on the other side wins .


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Huh? :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

excuse me?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Right, i mean it's just over there. In the hippo pool. You know what that colour is anyway, don't you? That's right. On the 7th quadrangle. Boo!

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Can why were you trying to threaten me in the Sebastian post that was locked???? I don't even know who you are....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

first you are not wellcome to my thread. now i am in the low mood and could write to you . first does everyone here know each other , is internet giving us such oppurtunity?second if from my posts you couldnt understand my character then it is your disability. if you ask are there people here who understands what you can not do yes there are such people . i think you have double face . you abuse , you laugh , you make fun of me(your first face) and then you say i threaten you and you play the role of injured.(2nd face). yes you abused me and now you are trying to talk to me with respect to human values . if till now you could nt know me i am sorry . i can not help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I just 'stole' this thread from Can, and Soulbrotha is now allowed. The whole premise of this thread makes no sense anyway, so it might as well degenerate in another argument.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

it was not in my hand that this thread went that way. some people caused that and i inevitably had to write and now as a reply to you it went off again.it was not me .

P.S. why do you come and talk to me? you have a blood of Jewish. Jesus said "you" will betray me . why coming and talking?

dont reply because your friendship is something i dont need . your reply i dont need and our talk would go on till forever and i would gain nothing becuase you will betray me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I think we've got ourselves another ghost. I'm not sure if you are in the right place...how about going to beyondrepair.com.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

haha.

it must be great capacity being that comic. i admire and respect you. i wish you go on like that, and i am here to help you.Go ahead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

This is great, it's like Kafka meets Seinfeld. A bizarre, existentialist "thread about nothing." I'm Kramer (Michael Richards).


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

This post= huh???


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

The whole place keeps shuddering and shaking, walls cracking only to melt back together again, floors fragmenting and buckling. Ecniques338cleosynthesis340


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Remember, never expose anyone else to the subconscious aspects of your stream of consciousness still unsanitized. It will give them the willies. :wink:


----------

